# Drummers are people, too



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

What do you call someone who hangs out with musicians? A drummer.

I've been drumming for close to fifteen years now. Played in a ton of bands. I have a shit-ton of different influences. I just thought it might be fun to talk to some like minds. I have most of my nice gear in storage but here's my little Pearl kit that I like to take my aggression out on. Needs more pink cowbell.







What do you guys play? Favorite tracks? Bands? Vids? Jabber about your gear, you know, that kind of shit..


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok. I'll wait a couple more days. But, I'm starting to think no one here has any fucking rhythm at all..........white people......pffft.


----------



## chuck estevez (Apr 14, 2014)

I was a drum roadie for motorhead a few times back in the day. I play a little. My old roommate was the real drummer. I use to love the old guitar center commercials, i would give him shit every time it came on. It always started out " MUSICIANS, AND DRUMMERS" lmfao.

ok, What does a stripper do with her asshole before work?






drops him off at band practice.



what has 3 legs and an asshole?



a drum stool.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> I was a drum roadie for motorhead a few times back in the day. I play a little. My old roommate was the real drummer. I use to love the old guitar center commercials, i would give him shit every time it came on. It always started out " MUSICIANS, AND DRUMMERS" lmfao.
> 
> ok, What does a stripper do with her asshole before work?
> 
> ...


See guys. This is what, we in the business, like to call, posting like a boss. 

Question: Lemmy or god?

............Trick question, Lemmy is god.


----------



## chuck estevez (Apr 14, 2014)

some of my favorite bands are/were
pantera
metallica
soundgarden
zeppelin,floyd, the usual old school rock


----------



## chuck estevez (Apr 14, 2014)

Not many people can say they rounded up girls for lemmy after a concert, But I Can,lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> some of my favorite bands are/were
> pantera
> metallica
> soundgarden
> zeppelin,floyd, the usual old school rock







Pantera. Some fucking chilling memories.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

One of my current favorites to drop to. the quadruplets still fuck me up a bit. It's awesome.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Josh Freese is my fucking hero.


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2014)

guitar, trumpet , thats about it, would like to learn piano


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> guitar, trumpet , thats about it, would like to learn piano







Thanks for posting sunni. If you can trumpet, you can piano. It takes super nimble fingers.


----------



## sunni (Apr 14, 2014)

trumpet was fun, i only did it through military though, was involved in like military for young teens we did lots of things it was really fun, but i learned to highland dance and play trumpet for about 6 years, went to alot of competitions for it , highland dancing was really fun too
we also went to camps, and got paid for it
learned to fly gliders, if i stuck it out until i was 18 i couldve gotten a pilots license for free and worked in regular air flying, but wasnt really my callingi was in the airforce section, if i was in boating i couldve learned to be a captian and used it for like, disney cruises or whatever
some pretty neat stuff canada has for kids, and job opportunities.


----------



## chuck estevez (Apr 14, 2014)

been digging these guys, they cover rock songs.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

sunni said:


> trumpet was fun, i only did it through military though, was involved in like military for young teens we did lots of things it was really fun, but i learned to highland dance and play trumpet for about 6 years, went to alot of competitions for it , highland dancing was really fun too
> we also went to camps, and got paid for it
> learned to fly gliders, if i stuck it out until i was 18 i couldve gotten a pilots license for free and worked in regular air flying, but wasnt really my callingi was in the airforce section, if i was in boating i couldve learned to be a captian and used it for like, disney cruises or whatever
> some pretty neat stuff canada has for kids, and job opportunities.


Oh for sure! Pilot's license!!!!! So rad. Actually, my bestie jumps out of planes for a living now (Air Force).

Dude, trumpet chords are extremely similar to piano chords, in the arena of finger placement etc...I bet if you snapped a cheapo keyboard, d/l'd some tabs, you'd be wailing within months.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> been digging these guys, they cover rock songs.


TOOL!!! Now you're spreckising my lingitty!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> TOOL!!! Now you're spreckising my lingitty!







Words cannot express Daney Carey's talent. This girl totally gets it.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Drummers aren't people. They're just the assholes that sit in the back of the bus and drink all the beer! When they aren't doing that they tend to keep a beat, sometimes, maybe if you're lucky.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 14, 2014)

she does so many badass covers^^

I play the drums, I play a Roland's td30 electric kit


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Drummers aren't people. They're just the assholes that sit in the back of the bus and drink all the beer! When they aren't doing that they tend to keep a beat, sometimes, maybe if you're lucky.


J'accused!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Joe bless 'Murika.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

apparently my one cousin is some kind of big wig drummer.. i won't name his name here for obvious reasons, but i have heard he's been in a few pretty big named metal bands over the eyears..
my uncle and his wife are divorced, and he lived with his mom since pretty young, so i'm not very close with him, or even some what close, lol, but i've seen he's got his own name drum sticks and what not, which i guess is pretty cool.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 14, 2014)

my biggest inspiration, and the reason I chose the rolands td 30
although I will be selling soon


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for postin RB, and Tex.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2014)

richard christy from the stern show is a pretty wicked metal drummer as well..


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't always like his bands (Blink 182 sucks donkey balls) but Travis Barker is a pretty decent drummer.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


OMFG creamed. I want her symbol setup. Her tempo is steady too omg. what...wtf. she comes with the kit right? This is clearly a marketing strategy right? STFU and take my money!


----------



## dbkick (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Ok. I'll wait a couple more days. But, I'm starting to think no one here has any fucking rhythm at all..........white people......pffft.


Man a friend of mine that never heard me play before asked me if I could play a little bluesy stuff on guitar.
I told him sure I can play a little bluesy shit on guitar and hooked it up.
I played my fave little solo and this dude looks at me and says "That sounds like some goddamn dirty ass Hendrix."
I was honored.I Play a little bass , drums and keyboard too. I've suggested a RIU ninjam session/server but nobody is biting.


----------



## charface (Apr 14, 2014)

been playing guitar for ever now.

What do you do when your drummer is drowning?
Throw him his kit.....


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

dbkick said:


> Man a friend of mine that never heard me play before asked me if I could play a little bluesy stuff on guitar.
> I told him sure I can play a little bluesy shit on guitar and hooked it up.
> I played my fave little solo and this dude looks at me and says "That sounds like some goddamn dirty ass Hendrix."
> I was honored.I Play a little bass , drums and keyboard too. I've suggested a RIU ninjam session/server but nobody is biting.


 Whatsup d? Thanks for shooting through. Love to play a bit of everything myself. How fucking cool would that be?! ~ Thread where you could with jam anywhere anytime with people who also enjoy growing as much as you? Thats the sort of bond that lasts forever.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 16, 2014)

headbangin


----------



## dbkick (Apr 16, 2014)

it would be entirely possible . there are ninjam servers up . has been for years. reaper is a nice multitracking program with a ninjam plugin. all you gotta do is connect your instrument to your pc and connect to a server.
cockos.com used .to be the link to download reaper which is damn near free. it is free if you dont mind a nag.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

dbkick said:


> it would be entirely possible . there are ninjam servers up . has been for years. reaper is a nice multitracking program with a ninjam plugin. all you gotta do is connect your instrument to your pc and connect to a server.
> cockos.com used .to be the link to download reaper which is damn near free. it is free if you dont mind a nag.


This is the coolest fucking thing ever. Ive been dicking with the software all morning. Thanks so much for posting this. Im stoked.


----------



## dbkick (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> This is the coolest fucking thing ever. Ive been dicking with the software all morning. Thanks so much for posting this. Im stoked.


Used to be some good jams on there .
I haven't connected to a server or played any of my instruments for awhile now myself.
Bored with it mainly and getting hard of hearing anyway so.......
That and I quit drinking. That used to be my nightly thing. 12 pack and some ninjam time.
The software(Reaper) has come a long way.
Of course we all know you can't jam over the inet with someone in realtime because even a little latency will fuck things up. The plugin makes it seem realtime but it's actually something they coined "faketime".
Used to be some good people there. I dunno anymore. I should probably download reaper and check it out again.


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 16, 2014)

What do you guys think of this vocalist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Words cannot express Daney Carey's talent. This girl totally gets it.


wow. mesmerized. i would leave the wife and kids on christmas morning for her.

my friends and i saw daney carey play with pygmy love circus at big fish pub in tempe, az when i was in college. we lived literally across the street at the time. i got to stand about 3 feet behind him as he played, it was one of the coolest things i have ever seen.

not only that, but daney carey is cool as hell. sat down and had drinks with all my friends after, signed the CDs they bought, bullshitted with them as if they were good friends for an hour. i was on E and missed it all, but still.

i have nothing to match the video you just posted, but here's another chick that does some amazing covers.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> wow. mesmerized. i would leave the wife and kids on christmas morning for her.
> 
> my friends and i saw daney carey play with pygmy love circus at big fish pub in tempe, az when i was in college. we lived literally across the street at the time. i got to stand about 3 feet behind him as he played, it was one of the coolest things i have ever seen.
> 
> ...


Thats nuts! I've heard nothing but cool shit about him too. DTE as fuck. Great post. Her voice is haunting. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 22, 2014)

My favorite cover
would love to see meytal plays some meshuggah


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

2paranoid said:


>


I fucking like this. I fucking like you.


----------



## KLITE (Apr 27, 2014)

Didnt know ringo was a person!

Nice drum set OP!


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 14, 2014)




----------



## TheMystified420 (May 14, 2014)

Neil Peart's definitely had an influence on many drummers. Great 3 man band too, even when they play live.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 14, 2014)

TheMystified420 said:


>


 Can I buy some meth from you?


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 14, 2014)

Lol, I wish that was me playing. I played guitar when I was younger, but was always amazed at drummers.


----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

Apparently only metal bands do "drum only" covers. Meh, whatever. Still 1/2 way decent.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 15, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 15, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


>





gR33nDav3l0l said:


>



Fuck yea. I'm fully erect.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 15, 2014)




----------



## rocknratm (May 18, 2014)

Just got a fender superchamp ive been happy with. small tho


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

holyfuckingshit. and he's cute, too.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 23, 2014)

Just take a break, smoke something and listen.
Ain't sure I can tap my foot to this.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Video is shit quality but this guy kicks ass. Blind punk rock drummer FTW!


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 30, 2014)

Buy me one, and some double pedal pedals and I'll ride around RIU playing the Hot for Teacher intro all day...


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 1, 2015)

Pinny, I wanna hear you drum with my eartoms.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)

UncleReemis said:


> Pinny, I wanna hear you drum with my eartoms.


If that is some sort of sexual advance, I have to say, I'm flattered, but spoken for.


----------



## smoking chef (Jul 30, 2015)

Terry Bozio! Frank Zappa, Jeff Beck, Korn, Missing persons. Drummed for all of them at one point oh and megadeath too.


----------

